
Heroku Update & Roadmap - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/4/27/update_and_roadmap
======
mark_l_watson
"Our customer count and revenue have similar growth curves." That is good
news, since they provide a good service. While it would be easy to migrate any
app to EC2 (or RackSpace, RimuHosting, etc.) I have been feeling spoiled using
Heroku because it eliminates tasks that are not directly related to getting
apps written (read the book "REWORK").

